# PARIS -The City of Love



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been to Paris for 4 days a few weeks ago. On my tour through the city i've visited Notre Dame, Tour Montparnasse, The garden of Louxembourg, Sacre Ceour, La Defense and the EIffel Tower. 

Near Ile de Notre Dame

<br><br>









<br><br>









<br><br>









<br><br>









<br><br>









<br><br>








<br><br>Centre Pompidou

<br><br>









<br><br>








<br><br>Heading to Notre Dame
<br><br>









<br><br>









<br><br>Inside the Church
<br><br>








<br><br>


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics - Paris.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from Paris


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks guys, soon will follow Tour Montparnasse view


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Around Notre Dame*

on the Island of Notre Dame














































The Pantheon




























Day 2: Tour Montparnasse and Walk to Louvre and Eiffel Tower


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Montparnasse*

Around the Tower










Obesrvation Deck on 210m of Height


The Cemetary



















City Margins, Banlieue 13 :lol: the Ghetto of Paris, David Belle lives there i guess :nuts:





















Jardin du Luxembourg











rue a Seine 




















The Louvre, biggest art museum in the Wolrd











La Sacre Coeur


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*From Montparnasse to Eiffel Tower by foot*

Jardin du Luxembourg























































Le Louvre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Paris :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

let's continue the walk to Eiffel tower











*Champs Elysses*











*Place de la concorde*





























*Grand Palais*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's always great to see good old Paris again. Nice set! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb update.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*The Eiffel Tower*

thanks guys! :cheers:

walking by The Invalides Palace


















































































1st plattform


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again superb, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful Paris, I can still remembered some places I'd been to. thanks for the memory.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you. I've even got a few more pics...


----------

